# Best Online Ammo



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What is the best online ammo depot?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have ordered ammo through both Midsouth Shooters and Natchezz with pretty good results, good customer service, quick shipping with fair prices.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

http://kudukustom.com/default.aspx



Located in Canton Ohio.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try www.cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## Audio_1 (Jul 30, 2005)

I am not sure what kind of ammo you are looking for, but www.Aimsurplus.com has a good variety of ammo. I have purchased ammo and guns from them and they have never let me down. they are located near Dayton.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Aim Surplus is good but add on Ohi sales tax and sometimes its cheaper elsewhere. I have ordered from Wideners before with no complaints

http://www.wideners.com/
and here
http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/index.html
If you have bouht any ammo lately you may want to sit down before checking prices!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to order reloading components from Wideners all the time, good people to deal with.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

http://ammunitiontogo.com/ - nice people there


----------

